# Munster -v- Leinster



## Kitten (19 Apr 2009)

To be brief:-

I am married to an ex Leinster captain who is also an ex Irish - British Lion.
I am from Munster, I am an avid Munster supporter. We met through rubgy.
I go to the games I can and I get tickets via my husband / father in law who is heavily involved in a well known south county Dublin rugby club.

Today, on discussion of getting tickets for the upcoming game my father in law has said that he will only give us tickets if I absolutely 100% guarantee NOT to wear my Munster jersey as it is a Leinster allocated seat.

Discussion or opinion greatly appreciated as I am at a loss for words?

Thanks.
Kitten


----------



## DavyJones (19 Apr 2009)

Yeah, it's mad. The Leinster supporters club have come out and said if they see red in Leinster allocated seats, it will affect the distribution of international tickets. It's crazy talk. They do not want a repeat of '06 when large blocks of Leinster allocated seating were completey red, that day the blue was outnumbered heavily by the red.

It's a real shame considering how many Munster people live in Dublin/Leinster and are involved at local club level. I would evemn suspect it breaks our equilty law somehow.

Bottom line is, it can't really be enforced and Croke park will be a sea of red.

My advice, take his ticket and wear red, that will show him.


----------



## Smashbox (19 Apr 2009)

I would wear red loud and proud!


----------



## Mucker Man (20 Apr 2009)

It's crazy alright, no matter what Leinster SC do it will be a sea of red, but it looks like they're trying to annoy the grassroots, who are involved in the clubs aswell.


----------



## Purple (20 Apr 2009)

Bloody boggers, most of you live in Dublin anyway; you should support your local team


----------



## colm5 (20 Apr 2009)

If fairness to the Dad, he'll get some slagging off if its found out that he gave out that ticket!


COME ON MUNSTER!!!


----------



## baldyman27 (20 Apr 2009)

Purple said:


> Bloody boggers, most of you live in Dublin anyway; you should support your local team


 
Oh dear!

Wear red, if Leinster can't fill their seats with their own fans, that's their problem. Stand up and fight.


----------



## colm5 (20 Apr 2009)

Purple said:


> Bloody boggers, most of you live in Dublin anyway; you should support your local team


 
Will Leinster supporters even go to the north side?


----------



## RonanC (20 Apr 2009)

I think Leinster Rugby as they like to be called should be ashamed of themselves. On one hand they are allowing members and season ticket holders to buy up to 6 tickets per member and more or less do what they like with them(selling on ebay and buy&sell for crazy money) and on the other hand, giving a very limited supply of tickets to clubs and telling them that they will be refused tickets in future if any of those tickets end up being occupied by a Munster supporter.


----------



## z104 (20 Apr 2009)

Just wear the munster away jersey  It's blue


----------



## Purple (20 Apr 2009)

colm5 said:


> Will Leinster supporters even go to the north side?



Leinster are the best supported team in Ireland (though I fully expect Munster to unleash another master class rugby with Leinster on the receiving end yet again).


----------



## baldyman27 (20 Apr 2009)

Purple said:


> Leinster are the best supported team in Ireland


 
Maybe in numbers.


----------



## Purple (20 Apr 2009)

baldyman27 said:


> Maybe in numbers.



Touche


----------



## baldyman27 (20 Apr 2009)

Purple said:


> Touche


----------



## DavyJones (20 Apr 2009)

Purple said:


> Leinster are the best supported team in Ireland (though I fully expect Munster to unleash another master class rugby with Leinster on the receiving end yet again).




Only in the Celtic league and that will change now we have a revamped Thomond.

Lenister will have to bring their A game to compete on the day. Munster have to turn up and play like they have been, leinster at the moment have problems. I hope for their sake Dr Phil brings his kicking boots.


----------



## RonanC (20 Apr 2009)

baldyman27 said:


> Maybe in numbers.


 
Not even in numbers 

Magners League Average Attendance (7 home games)

Leinster - 15,783

*Munster - 17,643* (3 games at Musgrave park)


Heineken Cup Average Attendance (3 home games)

Leinster - 17680

*Munster - 25041*


I'm a Leinster man, but have Munster in my blood. I'd sersiouly doubt we would see thousands of Leinster fans on O'Connell Street in Dublin on Heineken Cup Final day as we did see Munster fans last year and in 2006 in Limerick.


----------



## Purple (20 Apr 2009)

RonanC said:


> Not even in numbers
> 
> Magners League Average Attendance (7 home games)
> 
> ...


Bit selective there Ronan.


----------



## RonanC (20 Apr 2009)

@ Purple, how am I being selective?


----------



## Purple (20 Apr 2009)

RonanC said:


> @ Purple, how am I being selective?



3 games V 7 games


----------



## RonanC (20 Apr 2009)

Heineken Cup is 3 home games and 3 away games (correct me if i'm wrong) - I forgot to include the 1/4 final games but Munster were home, while Leinster were away.

Magners League is 7 home and 7 away (again correct me if i'm wrong)

Anyway attendances are only one part of the story... Everyone knows that Manchester Utd have the biggest stadium and its full every week, but Manchester City are the biggest supported team in Manchester. Strange but true. 

Back to topic, Niallers came up with the best answer.. Wear the Blue of Munster


----------



## Sunny (20 Apr 2009)

Kitten said:


> To be brief:-
> 
> I am married to an ex Leinster captain who is also an ex Irish - British Lion.
> I am from Munster, I am an avid Munster supporter. We met through rubgy.
> ...


 
To be fair, its unlikely anyone is going to question an ex Leinster Captain and Lion if his wife turns up in a Munster shirt! Brave man if they do!

I am just surprised he married you in the first place!!


----------



## Pique318 (20 Apr 2009)

Don't wear the red jersey......just bring a mahooosive red flag instead !


----------



## baldyman27 (20 Apr 2009)

Pique318 said:


> Don't wear the red jersey......just bring a mahooosive red flag instead !


 
Which will prevent a big swathe of people behind from seeing the pitch

Stick with the jersey and a loud voice.


----------



## Kitten (20 Apr 2009)

Sunny said:


> I am just surprised he married you in the first place!!


 
LOL Munster aren't just good at rugby! 


COME ON MUNSTER!


----------



## Purple (20 Apr 2009)

Kitten said:


> LOL Munster aren't just good at rugby!
> 
> 
> COME ON MUNSTER!



I expect Munster will win and if they do I will support them as I do in any match they play with the exception of when they play Leinster.

To be fair to Munster fans it does mean so much for them... I mean what else do they have?


----------



## baldyman27 (20 Apr 2009)

Purple said:


> To be fair to Munster fans it does mean so much for them... I mean what else do they have?


 
Me.


----------



## shesells (20 Apr 2009)

For 6 nations games I almost always get tickets to the away games through the opposing team's online sales and sit there in my green along with thousands of others.

Only have a small chance of getting a ticket to the semi, have someone working on it but it would definitely be a Leinster ticket and there's no way I'd wear anything but the red. F*ck the be-grudgers, Munster is in your blood. Wear the red with pride.


----------



## baldyman27 (20 Apr 2009)

shesells said:


> F*ck the be-grudgers


 
My kind of woman!


----------



## z101 (20 Apr 2009)

Your father in law should have some manners
You are from Munster and support them and if he had any backbone he would give you a ticket and respect this.
He is more worried what his buddies think than looking after his own. Says alot. 
Take the ticket and wear red. He wont have the guts to say anything to you anyway.


----------



## Purple (20 Apr 2009)

baldyman27 said:


> Me.



Yes, that is true.


----------



## Mucker Man (21 Apr 2009)

Are the Leinster Branch just stating the obvious re reduction in tickets to clubs for internationals, when the IRFU move home to Lansdowne Road there will be a reduction of over 30,000 tickets compared to Croke Park. 

My conclusion is everyone should wear red, and support the winning team, Up Munster!!!!!


----------



## colm5 (21 Apr 2009)

Purple said:


> Leinster are the best supported team in Ireland (though I fully expect Munster to unleash another master class rugby with Leinster on the receiving end yet again).


 
For home games on the south side!


----------



## clownie (22 Apr 2009)

I think it would be unfair to your father-in-law to wear red. He is getting a ticket for leinster support seat. Surely you could get a munster allocated seat if your husband played for the lions. He must have munster friends. If your husband and fil are well known I presume you are too and it will put him in an akward position if you sit in a leinster seat wearing red.

(ps I and my family are Leinster supporters from the northside)


----------



## Lex Foutish (23 Apr 2009)

Could you accept the ticket and swop seats with someone who wouldn't mind not wearing a Munster jersey? (There has to be one *somewhere* in the country!) 

And I'm sure your father in law wouldn't mind being parted with you for that 80 minutes. In fact, he probably won't want to see you for a long time after the final whistle!


----------



## DavyJones (23 Apr 2009)

clownie said:


> I think it would be unfair to your father-in-law to wear red. He is getting a ticket for leinster support seat. Surely you could get a munster allocated seat if your husband played for the lions. He must have munster friends. If your husband and fil are well known I presume you are too and it will put him in an akward position if you sit in a leinster seat wearing red.
> 
> (ps I and my family are Leinster supporters from the northside)




Eh?  it's a rugby match, not world war.


----------



## clownie (23 Apr 2009)

I don't know what you think I think it is a war. The point I was trying to make was that her fil was getting a leinster supporters seat for her. He is well known in rugby and asked the munster supporter not to wear a munster jersey in a leinster seat. I am sure he would not have asked her if he didn't feel he had to. He was getting her a seat to watch the match so perhaps she should do as he asks her. If she wants to wear a munster shirt she should get her ticket from another source (I'm sure she won't have a problem getting one) but I don't think she should put her fil in an akward position. If her fil had not asked her then she would not have this problem. (I'm sure her fil wants to enjoy the day without any embarassment). I am not saying her fil is right or wrong in asking her to do this


----------



## MrMan (23 Apr 2009)

I would state in front of husband to the fil that you would love to attend the match, but you could only ever support your home team and if he feels so strongly that you wearing a munster jersey in the leinster section would undermine him in front of his peers then you cant accept the ticket. If on the other hand he could see that a munster jersey in the leinster section adds to the occassion and shows that rugby is indeed a game played by 'gentlemen' he would hand it over and 'let' you wear red from head to toe. 

I wouldn't fall out over it, but I would let him see how silly he is being.


----------



## Firefly (23 Apr 2009)

It won't really matter what colour you wear as you'll be the only one celebrating when Munster score (or is that prohibited also?)!!


----------



## Kitten (23 Apr 2009)

I'm over it to be honest, I was really cross initially.  He's old school, won't jeopardise the club and their international ticket allocation, he's there a long time etc.  To be honest the whole thing is ridiculous, I'm not going to miss the match for the idiotic behaviour of the Leinster Branch.  My seats will be right amongst the Leinster Branch so I think I'm asking for way too much trouble by wearing the red (much and all as I hate saying it).  I've decided I'm bigger than that, Munster is bigger than that and the scoreline over Leinster will be even bigger than that!


----------



## MrMan (23 Apr 2009)

You could always wear an Ireland jersey or a Lions one better still.


----------



## Homer (23 Apr 2009)

I'm not sure about the rights and wrongs of this - I can see both sides.

But let me ask you a question.  If it was *your* father providing the tickets and they were in the Munster section and your husband insisted on wearing the Blue of Leinster, how do you think your father would feel about it?

Homer


----------



## MrMan (23 Apr 2009)

Homer said:


> I'm not sure about the rights and wrongs of this - I can see both sides.
> 
> But let me ask you a question. If it was *your* father providing the tickets and they were in the Munster section and your husband insisted on wearing the Blue of Leinster, how do you think your father would feel about it?
> 
> Homer


 
I don't see the fuss, both sets mix at games its much ado about nothing.


----------



## Sunny (24 Apr 2009)

MrMan said:


> I don't see the fuss, both sets mix at games its much ado about nothing.


 
Exactly. When did segregation of fans become acceptable in Irish sport anyway? Maybe since technically Leinster are the away side, we should keep their fans locked in for 30 mins after the game!

People should just enjoy the game and wear what they want. Its a great day for Irish sport. Having said that, my Limerick girlfriend (who will be wearing red in the Leinster section) is beginning to make some noises about possible reprecussions if Leinster win!


----------



## Niall M (24 Apr 2009)

Tell her there is no fear of that happening.....


----------



## Luckycharm (24 Apr 2009)

Leinster branch get 30,000 tickets and Munster branch get 30,000 tickets how many leinster supporters will be getting tickets through the Munster branch? 
Leinster branch tickets for Leinster fans quite simple. I am sure the 200 REAL MUNSTER fans who showed up for this match in 1998 in Doordoyle in the home of Irish rugby should be able to be accomadated  The bandwagon fans can get tickets through their own branch why should her father in law risk the clubs international allocation!! Anyway leinster is going to need all the help it can get to win this match 
What is this rubbish about segregation all they are doing is making sure Leinster fans get leinster tickets and the stadium is not all red. 
Interestingly enough one of wifes of the Munster team comes from a real Leinster rugby family in fact her brother in Law will be playing for Leinster wonder who she will be supporting


----------



## Sunny (24 Apr 2009)

Luckycharm said:


> Leinster branch get 30,000 tickets and Munster branch get 30,000 tickets how many leinster supporters will be getting tickets through the Munster branch?
> Leinster branch tickets for Leinster fans quite simple. I am sure the 200 REAL MUNSTER fans who showed up for this match in 1998 in Doordoyle in the home of Irish rugby should be able to be accomadated  The bandwagon fans can get tickets through their own branch why should her father in law risk the clubs international allocation!! Anyway leinster is going to need all the help it can get to win this match
> What is this rubbish about segregation all they are doing is making sure Leinster fans get leinster tickets and the stadium is not all red.
> Interestingly enough one of wifes of the Munster team comes from a real Leinster rugby family in fact her brother in Law will be playing for Leinster wonder who she will be supporting


 
But they are only selling tickets to the clubs and supporters club so the only way Munster fans can get their hands on them is if they are given them by a so called Leinster supporter. You slag off bandwagon supporters but leinster have more than their fair share of them. It was a stupid e-mail to send out and I see they have now completely backtracked. This country is too small for that rubbish. As I say I am giving one of my leinster branch sourced tickets to my muster jersey wearing Limerick girlfriend. Shoot me.


----------



## Luckycharm (24 Apr 2009)

Sunny said:


> But they are only selling tickets to the clubs and supporters club so the only way Munster fans can get their hands on them is if they are given them by a so called Leinster supporter. You slag off bandwagon supporters but leinster have more than their fair share of them. It was a stupid e-mail to send out and I see they have now completely backtracked. This country is too small for that rubbish. As I say I am giving one of my leinster branch sourced tickets to my muster jersey wearing Limerick girlfriend. Shoot me.


 
My Dublin rugby club has a high % of Munster players and we have an open Draw for our tickets as demand surpasses supply only a few got tickets. Munster players who have won the right to buy tickets cannot wear Munster jerseys to the game as the tickets will be in a Leinster section of the ground and we are not risking our international allocation. Thems the rules they do not have to take them if they don't want to but if they do and wear Munster colours thus risking our international allocation they will not get tickets through the club again. As I said how many Leinster fans will be getting tickets from the Munster branch/clubs?


----------



## Kitten (24 Apr 2009)

Homer said:


> I'm not sure about the rights and wrongs of this - I can see both sides.
> 
> But let me ask you a question. If it was *your* father providing the tickets and they were in the Munster section and your husband insisted on wearing the Blue of Leinster, how do you think your father would feel about it?
> 
> Homer


 

My dad's dead 17 years, not sure he'll care............ but to somewhat answer your question it is out of respect for my husband that I won't wear my jersey (still kills me to say it) although he hasn't once says he expects me not to...... I'd like to think, actually I know for a fact my Dad would have "had words" should that balderdash have been suggested in a Limerick Club, it would have been laughed out of any Limerick Club at the mere suggestion!

Go Sunny, hope your girlfriend makes it out alive!


----------



## Kitten (24 Apr 2009)

By the way Sunny exactly how much back tracking are they doing?  I see a chink......


----------



## MrMan (24 Apr 2009)

Luckycharm said:


> My Dublin rugby club has a high % of Munster players and we have an open Draw for our tickets as demand surpasses supply only a few got tickets. Munster players who have won the right to buy tickets cannot wear Munster jerseys to the game as the tickets will be in a Leinster section of the ground and we are not risking our international allocation. Thems the rules they do not have to take them if they don't want to but if they do and wear Munster colours thus risking our international allocation they will not get tickets through the club again. As I said how many Leinster fans will be getting tickets from the Munster branch/clubs?


 
that really depends on how many are members of munster rugby clubs doesn't it?
I really don't understand how you can tell people not to wear munster jerseys. If they simply wear the lions jersey or a red top will they be exempt from future draws? Has Leinster issued a dress code to its supporters now?


----------



## DavyJones (24 Apr 2009)

Luckycharm said:


> My Dublin rugby club has a high % of Munster players and we have an open Draw for our tickets as demand surpasses supply only a few got tickets. Munster players who have won the right to buy tickets cannot wear Munster jerseys to the game as the tickets will be in a Leinster section of the ground and we are not risking our international allocation. Thems the rules they do not have to take them if they don't want to but if they do and wear Munster colours thus risking our international allocation they will not get tickets through the club again. As I said how many Leinster fans will be getting tickets from the Munster branch/clubs?




Many rugby fans are just that, rugby fans. It would not be unknown for Dublin based Munster fans to have Leinster season tickets. Because they like to watch (High) quality rugby and go with friends as a social outing.

The whole thing is laughable and true rugby fans on both sides should wear red in protest.

 This whole sad affair will make victory on and off the pitch, all the more sweeter come next weekend.


----------



## Lex Foutish (25 Apr 2009)

Luckycharm said:


> My Dublin rugby club has a high % of Munster players and we have an open Draw for our tickets as demand surpasses supply only a few got tickets. Munster players who have won the right to buy tickets cannot wear Munster jerseys to the game as the tickets will be in a Leinster section of the ground and we are not risking our international allocation. Thems the rules they do not have to take them if they don't want to but if they do and wear Munster colours thus risking our international allocation they will not get tickets through the club again. As I said how many Leinster fans will be getting tickets from the Munster branch/clubs?


 
Hi Luckycharm. Not sure if I'm understanding you properly but is your club being told from on high that if you wear a Munster jersey in a Leinster section of a Heineken Cup semi final, you shouldn't get a ticket to support Ireland in an International match?


----------



## Mucker Man (25 Apr 2009)

Luckycharm,
That's crazy, so clubs in Leinster have no problems with Munster lads playing for them, but they're not happy leaving them wear whatever jersey they want to a Heineken Cup game. 
The more Leinster push this stupid agenda, the more red there will be in Croke park next week.


----------



## Mumha (26 Apr 2009)

It is stupid. For all the going on by Leinster Rugby, it is now Sunday morning and they still haven't sold out their allocation on ticketmaster. What was all the fuss about ?


----------



## Luckycharm (27 Apr 2009)

Mucker Man said:


> Luckycharm,
> That's crazy, so clubs in Leinster have no problems with Munster lads playing for them, but they're not happy leaving them wear whatever jersey they want to a Heineken Cup game.
> The more Leinster push this stupid agenda, the more red there will be in Croke park next week.


 
Munster lads, connaught lads, mexican lads, hungarian lads - anyone can play for clubs in dublin unlike what some people think and some media like to push- if you want to play rugby in dublin No one cares where you are from and you will be welcomed!! 
Leinster branch tickets are for Leinster fans - Munster branch tickets are for Munster fans - I have been a leinster fan and going to matches since the  early 1980s. I don't have a Leinster season ticket as don't have time to go to matches as involved in a club here. I cannot get a ticket for the game this sat through my club where half our tickets have gone to Munster fans- they contribute equally to the club so fair enough. Last Hec Semi Munster fans dominated the stadium alot of them through Leinster branch tickets - Leinster branch I guess want to make sure this does not happen again and want to ensure Leinster tickets go to Leinster fans. The tickets are evenly split between the provinces so it is up to the Provincal branch that their own supporters get their tickets.  If I apply to the Munster branch will they give me a ticket?


----------



## Mucker Man (27 Apr 2009)

Hi Luckycharm,

It's a bit late for this year, but new members will be accepted from June 1st to June 30th 2009. I'm sure MRSC will have no problem taking your money.


----------



## Purple (27 Apr 2009)

Whoever gets tickets I just hope the "Lunster" fans, so aptly described by Reggie Corrigan in the Sunday Times, don't get them.


----------



## DrMoriarty (27 Apr 2009)

MrMan said:


> Has Leinster issued a dress code to its supporters now?


Relax, MrMan. Dubes, GBs and a Lacoste sweater over the shoulders will be fine, as always.


----------



## Purple (27 Apr 2009)

DrMoriarty said:


> Relax, MrMan. Dubes, GBs and a Lacoste sweater over the shoulders will be fine, as always.


You don't go to many matches then.


----------



## DrMoriarty (27 Apr 2009)

Isn't that the point?


----------



## Purple (27 Apr 2009)

Here's a question for Munster fans; if Munster lose next Saturday (and I accept that it's unlikely) will you then cheer for Leinster in the final?
If the answer is yes then you are a genuine rugby fan, if not then you are motivated more my deep rooted insecurity then pride about where you come from.


----------



## baldyman27 (27 Apr 2009)

Purple said:


> Here's a question for Munster fans; if Munster lose next Saturday (and I accept that it's unlikely) will you then cheer for Leinster in the final?


 
Absolutely.


----------



## baldyman27 (27 Apr 2009)

Furthermore, I always cheer them on, obviously not when they are playing Munster. In the Dug-Out after the Ospreys game, there was a sizeable crew of us watching them play 'Quins and hoping for the Leinster win. The further Irish teams get in the HC, the better it is for Irish rugby.


----------



## Purple (27 Apr 2009)

baldyman27 said:


> Furthermore, I always cheer them on, obviously not when they are playing Munster. In the Dug-Out after the Ospreys game, there was a sizeable crew of us watching them play 'Quins and hoping for the Leinster win. The further Irish teams get in the HC, the better it is for Irish rugby.




Well said, I'm glad to hear it. 
I have travelled to see Munster play and will always support them except when they play Leinster.


----------



## baldyman27 (27 Apr 2009)

Purple said:


> I have travelled to see Munster play and will always support them except when they play Leinster.


 
I haven't travelled to watch Leinster, or that much to watch Ireland either. TBH, I found the more yobbish Leinster 'fans' in the crowd were more intent on booing O' Gara's mistakes than in actually cheering on the team as a whole. It put me off it unfortunately. That said, that was the Argentina game in Croker which was a bad game in which O'Gara was in a very strange mood! I like to follow Munster abroad when I can and so keep my money for those trips, aswell as getting to as many home games, ML and HC, as I can. I always try to watch Leinster's games when they are covered on TV.

Best and second best scenarios for this year's HC IMO;

Best - Munster retain title

Second best - title is retained in Ireland.


----------



## DavyJones (27 Apr 2009)

Purple said:


> Here's a question for Munster fans; if Munster lose next Saturday (and I accept that it's unlikely) will you then cheer for Leinster in the final?
> If the answer is yes then you are a genuine rugby fan, if not then you are motivated more my deep rooted insecurity then pride about where you come from.




I will root for Leinster if they beat us this weekend, Like baldyman I was in Limerick after QF and most people were for Leinster.

I have tickets for the final and I won't go if we don't make it.

Alot of Munster fans I know will want a good final and won't be pushed either way on who wins. If it's not in Munsters hands then it may be anywhere else. Not a veiw I share but this doesn't make them any less genuine as rugby supporters.


----------



## baldyman27 (27 Apr 2009)

DavyJones said:


> I have tickets for the final and I won't go if we don't make it.


 
Ditto, hope we don't end up trying to flog them here to Purple!!


----------



## Mucker Man (28 Apr 2009)

I will support Leinster if they beat Munster on Saturday. In a previous life when I lived in Dublin, I frequented Donnybrook on a Friday night to cheer on the Lions.


----------



## VOR (28 Apr 2009)

Same here. I spent many a good Friday night watching Leinster playing so if they do turn us over, I'll support them in the final.


----------



## Luckycharm (28 Apr 2009)

Good to hear here is another question which comes first Ireland or your province? For me Ireland always first then Leinster and then(when) they are out whichever irish team is left in it.

Also we always here Munster fans salt of the earth etc Leinster fans all D4 heads etc.
When the AIL actually meant something in 90's and the internationals still played for their club teams I used to travel quite a bit to support my team. I was often down in Limerick for games and one of the most Ironic things is I remember is being in Thomond for an AIL game and the amount of Stick Trevor Brennan (you know your typical D4 leinster player) used to get from the terraces about how he used to be a Milkman


----------



## baldyman27 (28 Apr 2009)

Luckycharm said:


> Good to hear here is another question which comes first Ireland or your province?
> 
> *Munster (I'm honest!)*
> 
> the amount of Stick Trevor Brennan (you know your typical D4 leinster player) used to get from the terraces about how he used to be a Milkman


 
I'm sure Trevor doesn't mind because De Danu is always packed out with Munster fans when we play over there, money is great medicine.


----------



## MrMan (28 Apr 2009)

Purple said:


> Here's a question for Munster fans; if Munster lose next Saturday (and I accept that it's unlikely) will you then cheer for Leinster in the final?
> If the answer is yes then you are a genuine rugby fan, if not then you are motivated more my deep rooted insecurity then pride about where you come from.


 
That really doesn't make much sense. You should follow your home team all the way, and when they are out you can root for anyone you want, but to not cheer on Leinster doesn't stop anyone from being a rugby fan. A rugby fan is just that, a fan of rugby.


----------



## Purple (28 Apr 2009)

MrMan said:


> That really doesn't make much sense. You should follow your home team all the way, and when they are out you can root for anyone you want, but to not cheer on Leinster doesn't stop anyone from being a rugby fan. A rugby fan is just that, a fan of rugby.


   To not support an Irish team in an international competition shows a remarkable level of parochialism.


----------



## Mpsox (28 Apr 2009)

I'm a Munster man, married and living in enemy territory and will be at Croker in my red shirt on Saturday evening, next to my wife in her blue shirt. We were at Landsdowne Road in 06 and once we saw the draw for the semis that year, we sorted out flights and tickets for the final on the grounds that at least one Irish team would be there. Have to say, Mrs Sox enjoyed Cardiff that day. Often been to Donnybrook and the RDS to watch Leinster and have no problem shouting for them, except when they are playing Munster. 

As for the Munster Bandwagon and a previous posters comments around 200 people in Dooradoyle in 99, he's right, no one watched inter-provincial rugby until the Heineken cup and Celtic league came along. Instead Limerick people watched their club and you could get 5-10000 for a Limerick derby in the AIL, especially if Garryowen, Shannon or Young Muster were involved. The difference in Munster is that as the AIL declined in quality, perople moved to watching the province and not the club. There is an arguement, that as no one watched AIL rugby in Dublin, that the bandwagon is in the Pale.


----------



## Firefly (28 Apr 2009)

I just hope we get a good game and that the teams are not to all nicey-nicey to each other following the 6 nations. Up Munster


----------



## dockingtrade (28 Apr 2009)

If muster lose, cmon Leinster

But, if munster win do you think Brian O'Driscoll will cheer on Munster???????


----------



## baldyman27 (28 Apr 2009)

dockingtrade said:


> If muster lose, cmon Leinster
> 
> But, if munster win do you think Brian O'Driscoll will cheer on Munster???????


 
I would be surprised if he didn't. In fact, barring our favourite Argentinian I would think they all would.


----------



## Purple (28 Apr 2009)

baldyman27 said:


> I would be surprised if he didn't. In fact, barring our favourite Argentinian I would think they all would.



I agree and I think the same would be the case with the Munster lads.


----------



## Luckycharm (28 Apr 2009)

Mpsox said:


> I'm a Munster man, married and living in enemy territory and will be at Croker in my red shirt on Saturday evening, next to my wife in her blue shirt. We were at Landsdowne Road in 06 and once we saw the draw for the semis that year, we sorted out flights and tickets for the final on the grounds that at least one Irish team would be there. Have to say, Mrs Sox enjoyed Cardiff that day. Often been to Donnybrook and the RDS to watch Leinster and have no problem shouting for them, except when they are playing Munster.
> 
> As for the Munster Bandwagon and a previous posters comments around 200 people in Dooradoyle in 99, he's right, no one watched inter-provincial rugby until the Heineken cup and Celtic league came along. Instead Limerick people watched their club and you could get 5-10000 for a Limerick derby in the AIL, especially if Garryowen, Shannon or Young Muster were involved. The difference in Munster is that as the AIL declined in quality, perople moved to watching the province and not the club. *There is an arguement, that as no one watched AIL rugby in Dublin, that the bandwagon is in the Pale*.


 
Not quite true you used to get 5-10000 fans at Marys v Terenure games. The AIL game that had the highest ever attendance was between a Leinster club and a Munster club. Other clubs also had big enough support as well- carlow had a big support. The only place that this was really true was in Ulster where the AIL teams had poor support unlike the Interpro where it was always strong.  
People seem to forget that the overall record between the Leinster and Munster is Leinster have won 80, lost 41 and drawn 11 to be percise so who is historically the stronger province


----------



## Rigoletto (28 Apr 2009)

in the last 4 meetings between the 2 sides. Leinster have won 2 and munster have won 2. 
last year Leinster won the league and last year munster won the cup. 
this will be Leinster's 3rd european cup semifinal in 6 years. 

nowhere near as good as munsters record but not a shameful record either (munster had 2 beaten finals before they won it) who can forget poor rog choking against northampton and then again against leicester tigers. 

anyway...

Louth, kildare, Dublin, wicklow, wexford, carlow and meath are all represented in the normal starting first Leinster 15. D4 must be getting fairly large all the same?

unfortunately munster are not as representative of Irish counties. is there even one cork born player in the team? just the man mountain peter stringer. pity theres not more or they may have gone on strike. 
unfortunately no one from kerry or waterford either. 

it would seem that they have limerick fellas with 2 tipp lads and a clare man
a couple of Leinster men in the squad (dowling and ronan) and plenty new zealanders, australians, fijians, italians, south africans etc etc....

also, just to be clear. Leinster received the award from the Magners league for best supported team for the last 2 seasons running. munster were not second. apparently the bandwagon does not stop at thomond in the rain it goes only to france in the sun. 

anyway i hope the best team wins.


----------



## DavyJones (28 Apr 2009)

Luckycharm said:


> People seem to forget that the overall record between the Leinster and Munster is Leinster have won 80, lost 41 and drawn 11 to be percise so who is historically the stronger province



Leinster fans can keep their history, I'll have the here and now anyday of the week.


----------



## Betsy Og (30 Apr 2009)

Rigoletto said:


> unfortunately munster are not as representative of Irish counties. is there even one cork born player in the team? .


 
While the auld egg chasing is inferior to the skills of GAA, soccer ........  I do admit there's something to admire in the style of Munster play - traditionally of the "boot & boll*ck" variety. They do give honest performances and earn respect from that, I agree theres a massive bandwagon but isn't that inevitable since, on a nationwide level, rugby is very much a minority sport. 

The only thing annoys the proverbial out of me is Munster fans claiming to be the best in the world ever... "deserving" the Heineken cup before it was won etc etc., when most of them never took to the field or are members of a club or watch club games, or whose main sport is another sport (GAA, soccer) etc. etc. So while I've no problem with the bandwagon could people please ditch the "holier than thou" thing.

As regards the point above about Cork players, regardless of if rog came back from the US at 4 months old or whatever, he is of Cork, as is Donnacha, Frankie etc. Mick Galwey from Castleisland, Co. Kerry. Cork & Limerick are the 2 bases of Munster rugby, anyone from outside there, or their hinterlands, is a bit of a fluke since, though there are rugby clubs in most bigger towns, a lot are fairly social affairs.

So come on Munster, you've about 5th place in my sporting heart, but all the others are in other codes & none are playing on Saturday ......


----------



## DavyJones (30 Apr 2009)

There are plenty of bandwagon and fair weather supportors in every sport from GAA, see the differance in attendance between league and championship as an example.Leinster probably have a fair few too and wouldl probably get more if they won a few major tournaments.

As for who is from where is nonsense. We, like all clubs are only allowed a certain amount of non-Irish players. Aslong as Irish men play in the provinces, it does not matter if a Dub played for Munster or a Limerick man for Leinster. (on that note hope Reddan does the business there)

One thing that does amuse me is the Leinster fans have tried to adopted the silence during kicking. Thomond park is famous over the entire rugby world for this pheonemon and something the Thomond faithfull are proud about.

It is shaping up to be a great contest.

Who is going?


----------



## TarfHead (30 Apr 2009)

Rigoletto said:


> unfortunately munster are not as representative of Irish counties. is there even one cork born player in the team?


 
David Wallace


----------



## dockingtrade (30 Apr 2009)

David walllace was born in Limerick


----------



## Purple (30 Apr 2009)

DavyJones said:


> One thing that does amuse me is the Leinster fans have tried to adopted the silence during kicking. Thomond park is famous over the entire rugby world for this pheonemon and something the Thomond faithfull are proud about.


Why does that amuse you? I was not aware that it was a Thomand thing, for the last 20 years going to matches in Donnybrook and Landsdown Road I have been aware of the fans staying silent during kicks.


----------



## Betsy Og (30 Apr 2009)

Purple said:


> Why does that amuse you? I was not aware that it was a Thomand thing, for the last 20 years going to matches in Donnybrook and Landsdown Road I have been aware of the fans staying silent during kicks.


 
Much as it pains me to admit it, and Munster fans cant help themselves from boring the ar*e of people about it, but Thomand is indeed famous for this phonomenon (which surely ranks up there with the moon landing as an example of mankind's brilliance).


----------



## Purple (30 Apr 2009)

Betsy Og said:


> Much as it pains me to admit it, and Munster fans cant help themselves from boring the ar*e of people about it, but Thomand is indeed famous for this phonomenon (which surely ranks up there with the moon landing as an example of mankind's brilliance).


OK, so others are following a good example (and have been for years), I still don't see why it's amusing.


----------



## DavyJones (30 Apr 2009)

Purple said:


> Why does that amuse you? I was not aware that it was a Thomand thing, for the last 20 years going to matches in Donnybrook and Landsdown Road I have been aware of the fans staying silent during kicks.



I have been to the RDS and Lansdowne Rd and have never experienced perfect silence. I am sure you have been to Thomond, you can hear a pin drop everytime. i remember as a boy going there and to make noise was more than your life was worth. The 16th man and all that, something that a lot of Leinster fans don't belive in althought the Leinster supporters club definitely do.


----------



## DavyJones (30 Apr 2009)

Betsy Og said:


> Much as it pains me to admit it, and Munster fans cant help themselves from boring the ar*e of people about it, but Thomand is indeed famous for this phonomenon (which surely ranks up there with the moon landing as an example of mankind's brilliance).




Now your talking


----------



## Purple (30 Apr 2009)

DavyJones said:


> I have been to the RDS and Lansdowne Rd and have never experienced perfect silence. I am sure you have been to Thomond, you can hear a pin drop everytime. i remember as a boy going there and to make noise was more than your life was worth. The 16th man and all that, something that a lot of Leinster fans don't belive in althought the Leinster supporters club definitely do.



I'm not disagreeing with any of that but I still don’t see why it's amusing when others seek to follow a good example.


----------



## DavyJones (30 Apr 2009)

Purple said:


> I'm not disagreeing with any of that but I still don’t see why it's amusing when others seek to follow a good example.



It amuses me that the Leinster faithfull can learn a thing or two about rugby and it's supporters from the "culchies" 

Are you heading to the game?


----------



## Kitten (30 Apr 2009)

Dear Leinster Supporter 

Can I bring to your attention a new service that is on offer to you to co-incide with the Heineken Cup semi-final in Croke Park between Munster and Leinster on May 2 2009. 

We understand that the lofty levels of the competition at this stage can be bewildering to Leinster supporters hoping to attend the match given their paucity of experience at this, the business end of the competition, compounding this is the fact that the match will be held in our great pantheon of the GAA, Croke Park, otherwise known as Headquarters by us, your provincial brethren from the non metropolitan parts of this great island of ours. We understand that crossing that gaping physical and metaphysical divide of your Metropolis known as the Liffey is an epic journey from the leafy suburbs that you are more familiar with. 

We can empathise with you. 

We can hope that you can learn from our great odyssey to secure our holy grail. 

In the spirit of the great grand slam and in preparation for our unity behind the Green Lions Tour we can help you. 

Hire a Munster Buddy for the day!! 

Our Munster supporter will meet with you at a prearranged venue on the Southside of the Liffey of your choice. 

He will advise you on the best departure times and pitstop venues between your rendezvous point and Headquarters that will ensure that you make your seat between the end of the minor match and before the kickoff. ( Have no fear that your Buddy will be better acquainted with this part of the city than he is of the back of his hand.) Note: How well can you see the back of your hand when drinking pints) 

He will ensure safe passage to (and possibly from, depending on result) the Stadium. 

He will cover the costs of all the drink you can consume between rendezvous time and kick off (Our volunteers have been informed to expect that this will involve a maximum of 4 pints. At this point you will probably collapse and your buddy has been instructed to carry you to your seat) 

Your Buddy can regale you with stories of our epic campaigns in 2006 and 2008, revisit the debate on Cardiff roof open roof closed and outline the treatment we had envisaged for Paddy Wallace had Stephen Jones’s kick gone over or outline the finer details of what is required of a Lions Captain. A huge menu of subjects many of which have nothing to do with rugby are available for discussion which your buddy will have an opinion on. (Warning: these opinions are unlikely to be informed or based on any established fact and may not bear any relevance to reality) 

Your Buddy will make the ultimate sacrifice and not wear red at the match to conform to the daft e-mail circulated by your Provincial Branch. ( However the Buddy is not obligated to remain silent or refrain from abusing the referee, any officials other Leinster supports, RTE, Leicester, random punters they encounter at any stage during the day or singing songs from provinces that are still playing Rugby with round balls during training) 

This premium service can be secured at a value for money recession price of a SPARE TICKET. This unique offer will enable you to gain maximum value from your Buddy by choosing to have them seated beside you throughout the game or for as long as you are still attending. 

Don’t miss this incredible offer. When is the next time you will be in a semi-final!! 

Contact the Leinster Munster Buddy Service by return e-mail if you wish to avail of this offer. 


Early bird bonus 

_For any Leinster supporters who avail of this service there is a winners bonus. In the unlikely and unforeseeable event of Leinster winning the Semi-final, your Munster Buddy will have available to purchase at face value a ticket to the Heineken final in Edinburgh on May 23 2009. In fact many will be able to offer you full travel packages at rock bottom prices and will be able to source at least 20 other tickets should you wish to bring your fellow Leinster supporters to Murrayfield. But lets not contemplate that horror story_


----------



## Ron Burgundy (2 May 2009)

DavyJones said:


> Leinster fans can keep their history, *I'll have the here and now anyday of the week*.



hmmmmm, beatin by 19 points.........

you may take out the dvd of last years final and stick to history !!

train to dublin 20 quid

ticket to game 45

looking at the face of munster fans who have already paid for ryanair flights to Scotland.......priceless


----------



## juke (2 May 2009)

Kitten said:


> _In the *unlikely and unforeseeable* event of Leinster winning the Semi-final, ...... But lets not contemplate that horror story_




I hate to gloat but what a great day


----------



## S.L.F (2 May 2009)

My wife is not really into Rugby but even she has been smirking for the last few hours.


----------



## S.L.F (2 May 2009)

DavyJones said:


> Now your talking


 
Now yooooooouuuuu gone quiet!

Up the Dubs


----------



## Ron Burgundy (3 May 2009)

S.L.F said:


> Now yooooooouuuuu gone quiet!
> 
> Up the Dubs



Wow i thought that it was a whole province involved and not a county.....thats why a lot of people in the rest of Leinster have little time for them


----------



## Mucker Man (3 May 2009)

Just back from the game, well done Leinster, better team on the day.


----------



## S.L.F (3 May 2009)

Ron Burgundy said:


> Wow i thought that it was a whole province involved and not a county.....thats why a lot of people in the rest of Leinster have little time for them


 
I remember when Bertie was told on the street that civil servants did not want decentralisation he said, "a lot did"..........which means nothing really.

Just like your comment.

Up the Dubs


----------



## Ron Burgundy (3 May 2009)

S.L.F said:


> I remember when Bertie was told on the street that civil servants did not want decentralisation he said, "a lot did"..........which means nothing really.
> 
> Just like your comment.
> 
> Up the Dubs



Bertie, who's he ??


----------



## mathepac (3 May 2009)

Ron Burgundy said:


> Bertie, who's he ??


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bertie_Wooster


----------



## S.L.F (3 May 2009)

Ron Burgundy said:


> Bertie, who's he ??


 
He was our glorified leader till he had to resign (under funny circumstances) and as sad as I am to say it he was from Dublin.

But I have to say he was from the Northside of the city.


----------



## bond-007 (3 May 2009)

It was funny watching the smug Munster fans retreating down the N7 last night.


----------



## diarmuidc (4 May 2009)

Great game and good to see Leinster win. Might make the bandwaggon a bit lighter.

Worst part of the game was seeing Quinlan throwing away his Lions place. Idiot.


----------



## MrMan (4 May 2009)

diarmuidc said:


> Great game and good to see Leinster win. Might make the bandwaggon a bit lighter.
> 
> Worst part of the game was seeing Quinlan throwing away his Lions place. Idiot.


 
Didn't realise that was a done deal, didn't everyone concerned say that it wasn't an incident to get worked up over? Which bandwagon is lighter?


----------



## DavyJones (5 May 2009)

Ron Burgundy said:


> hmmmmm, beatin by 19 points.........
> 
> you may take out the dvd of last years final and stick to history !!
> 
> ...



Two final wins by the way and I hope your as smug come final day cos they have won nothing yet...although I wish the Leinster rugby team and supporters the best.

Stick with the football.



S.L.F said:


> Now yooooooouuuuu gone quiet!
> 
> Up the Dubs



Why? what did Dublin win?


----------



## bond-007 (5 May 2009)

Ron Burgundy said:


> hmmmmm, beatin by 19 points.........
> 
> you may take out the dvd of last years final and stick to history !!
> 
> ...


Very good.

I saw a few of them in Roscrea on Saturday night. They were not impressed. I think some of them paid top money to MOL for their now unneeded flights.


----------



## S.L.F (5 May 2009)

deleted


----------



## S.L.F (5 May 2009)

DavyJones said:


> Why? what did Dublin win?


 
We won in that many people from the outskirts of Dublin (all around Ireland) have come to see our city and bask in its glory.


----------



## Mpsox (5 May 2009)

S.L.F said:


> We won in that many people from the outskirts of Dublin (all around Ireland) have come to see our city and bask in its glory.


 
It was nice to see a local team in blue win something that actually mattered in Croke Park on Saturday, can't remember the last time that happened, back in the last century if my memory is correct !!! At least I had the consolation of watching Cork win it's first All-Ireland of the year in Port Laoise yesterday

Seriously, and as a Munster exile in Leinster, well done Leinster, better team on the day won, and hopefully you'll do the business over the Leicester cheats  and complete a great year for Irish rugby(yes, we still haven't forgotten the "hand of Back" in Munster).


----------



## mathepac (5 May 2009)

Mpsox said:


> ... we still haven't forgotten the "hand of Back" in Munster ...


Ah yes, sportsmanship, fair play, justice and all that - damned Johnny foreigner cheats (Maradonna) but we Brits play by the rules.


----------



## demoivre (5 May 2009)

MrMan said:


> Didn't realise that was a done deal, didn't everyone concerned say that it wasn't an incident to get worked up over? Which bandwagon is lighter?



Quinlan has been cited for the incident and rightly so imo.


----------



## Teatime (5 May 2009)

Twas a great game on Saturday even though I was shocked by the result. I hope Leinster go to win the final and then its Connacht's turn for glory !!

There was a previous thread about picking the out-half for the Lions tour. Even though I have huge respect for O'Gata, I have always preferred Jones in that role and I think the game on Sat justified that. ROG was completely anonymous. O'Gara is class behind a dominant pack but once things get messy, he can be dodgy. He was targetted physically (as always) and it worked. The Springboks were watching and will be taking notes.

And it wasn't just O'Gara, the Munster forwards looked very tired. Only O'Connell and Flannery played well for me. And playing in S.A. you will be up against forwards that are all built like Rocky Elsom.


----------



## TarfHead (5 May 2009)

From the Irish Times ..
*Munster fan *"You better not lose the final now. You better keep the Cup in Ireland"
*Leinster fan *"Why, do we not get three goes at it like you did ?"


----------



## Rigoletto (5 May 2009)

what an absolute hammering, a complete humiliation. 

amazed to see "the best fans in the world" leaving early with about 20mins to go, the bandwagon must have been pulling out !

I am a Dub and long time Leinster fan and season ticket holder but Leinster is a province and EVERY county played its part both on the pitch and on the terraces. 

well done to 
jamie heaslip Kildare; shane horgan and devon toner meath; gordon darcy co. wexford; leo cullen and lukey co wicklow; rob kearney co. louth; bernard jackman and seanie o brien co. carlow;drico, cian, jenno and sexton dublin; 
great to see that Leinster started the match with 10 Leinster men (which would have been 11 only for kearney was out injured) and when dr.phil went off after 25mins we brought on johny sexton which increased our home grown talent. 

trouble with munster is their ladyboy pack is just too weak and got bullied all day by Leinster. 

what a sickener to the lunsters and the king lunsters of niall ronan and ian dowling!


----------



## bond-007 (5 May 2009)

Ad in the Buy and Sell:


> 40000 advance purchase seats for the Heineken Cup Final for sale. Genuine reason for sale. Contact Munster Rugby Limerick.


----------



## DavyJones (5 May 2009)

bond-007 said:


> Ad in the Buy and Sell:



Most fans from all leading clubs in the group stages would have bought their tickets for the final before the QF. I still plan on going to Murrayfield. 

There was an arrangement between Munster and Leicester a couple of years ago, that fans would give each other tickets if one of them didn't make it. I would think it may be still in place. If I can't make it, I will be sure to give my ticket to a Leinster supporter.


----------



## Rigoletto (5 May 2009)

agreement????? would you stop embarrassing yourself davyjones.

yes a lot of munster fans are selling their tickets to englishmen rather than their own country men. that doesnt suprise me. 
ye should be ashamed of yourselves.

a thundering disgrace.


----------



## DavyJones (5 May 2009)

Rigoletto said:


> agreement????? would you stop embarrassing yourself davyjones.
> 
> yes a lot of munster fans are selling their tickets to englishmen rather than their own country men. that doesnt suprise me.
> ye should be ashamed of yourselves.
> ...



How have I embarrassed myself?

I know Of no Munster fans selling their tickets to Leicester fans and so what if they did?. Why would I be ashamed for someone elses actions?


----------



## MrMan (5 May 2009)

demoivre said:


> Quinlan has been cited for the incident and rightly so imo.


 
It seemed innocuous enough to me, and all involved parties didn't have any issues with it. It would be a shame to lose a player of his calibre from the lions tour. I presume most Irish fans want to see him make the tour.


----------



## Rigoletto (5 May 2009)

MrMan said:


> It seemed innocuous enough to me, and all involved parties didn't have any issues with it. It would be a shame to lose a player of his calibre from the lions tour. I presume most Irish fans want to see him make the tour.


 
it wasnt innocuous, it was disgraceful cowardly behaviour. 
neil best got 18months ban for the same thing, why should quinlan be treated any different? look at leo's eye during the post match interviews. 
as an Irishman i dont want to see us lose a lion but i dont think what he did should go unpunished. 

it was sickening, he could have blinded Leo, hows that innocuous.


----------



## MrMan (5 May 2009)

> And it wasn't just O'Gara, the Munster forwards looked very tired. Only O'Connell and Flannery played well for me. And playing in S.A. you will be up against forwards that are all built like Rocky Elsom.


 
Hopefully they will have long enough to recover, and i guess one tired game doesn't detract from them as players.


----------



## Rigoletto (5 May 2009)

DavyJones said:


> How have I embarrassed myself?
> 
> I know Of no Munster fans selling their tickets to Leicester fans and so what if they did?. Why would I be ashamed for someone elses actions?


 
have a look at the leicester fans site or indeed the munsterfans site. plenty of the usual bitter munster men on there. someone elses actions? are ye not all part of the red army? shower of bandwagon jumping, sore losing, bitter little men. 
it was a pleasure to hammer ye!


----------



## MrMan (5 May 2009)

> what a sickener to the lunsters and the king lunsters of niall ronan and ian dowling!


 
what will that make poor Eoin Reddan, a Meinster?


----------



## Sunny (5 May 2009)

MrMan said:


> It seemed innocuous enough to me, and all involved parties didn't have any issues with it. It would be a shame to lose a player of his calibre from the lions tour. I presume most Irish fans want to see him make the tour.


 
I agree about not wanting to see him lose his Lions spot but only has himself to blame. He knew where his hand was. I think it was a moment of madness but it is something that has absolutely no place in the game and is the one thing that infuriates players. The fact that he was straight up to Cullen after the game shows that he knew he had done something that was unacceptable. Cullen deserves alot of credit for his disipline in not reacting when it happened. He deserves a ban but will still have my fingers crossed for him. Its a shame.


----------



## Rigoletto (5 May 2009)

MrMan said:


> Hopefully they will have long enough to recover, and i guess one tired game doesn't detract from them as players.


 
are you taking the michael???
ogara the turnstyle hasnt a chance of starting for the lions. 

ian mcgeehan must be sorry he picked some of them. 
oleary and quinlan wont travel now. 
earls??? he got a lesson in centre play from darce and drico. his attempted tackle on darce for our first try was laughable.


----------



## MrMan (5 May 2009)

Rigoletto said:


> it wasnt innocuous, it was disgraceful cowardly behaviour.
> neil best got 18months ban for the same thing, why should quinlan be treated any different? look at leo's eye during the post match interviews.
> as an Irishman i dont want to see us lose a lion but i dont think what he did should go unpunished.
> 
> it was sickening, he could have blinded Leo, hows that innocuous.


 
He caught him by the nose more than the eye and didn't gouge. There were plenty of acts you could call cowardly such as Cian Healy catching Dowling high which would do a lot more damage, but it is a rough sport and none of the players walking off the pitch will have any complaints and that is what matters. You do what you can to give your team the advantage, very few players stay within the rules.


----------



## DavyJones (5 May 2009)

Rigoletto said:


> have a look at the leicester fans site or indeed the munsterfans site. plenty of the usual bitter munster men on there. someone elses actions? are ye not all part of the red army? shower of bandwagon jumping, sore losing, bitter little men.
> it was a pleasure to hammer ye!




Take a second and read over your "contributions" If there ever was bitterness it is coming from you. What is your problem?.

You my friend is why people will want to see Leinster lose the only final they have been in. And you have the cheek to call yourself a rugby fan.


----------



## Rigoletto (5 May 2009)

MrMan said:


> what will that make poor Eoin Reddan, a Meinster?


 
no the same way it doesnt mean anything bad about keogh or hogan or kieran lewis. 

theres no harm in playing for other provincial teams, it is the slagging off of your home proviince that i take offense to (something lewis, keogh, bomber, hogan or wallce never did)


----------



## Sunny (5 May 2009)

Rigoletto said:


> are you taking the michael???
> ogara the turnstyle hasnt a chance of starting for the lions.
> 
> ian mcgeehan must be sorry he picked some of them.
> ...


 
You do realise that Leinster haven't won anything don't you?

And I speak as a Leinster supporter. 

We beat Munster in a once off game. Doesn't give us the right to even compare ourselves to them until we have a cup in our hands. Ask Leo, Drico and Darce as you call them and they will all say the same thing. It was a great day and I enjoyed it thoroughly (Including the Munster supporters misery!) but all it means to me is that we are in a final.

Lose the final and nobody will remember Saturday.


----------



## MrMan (5 May 2009)

Rigoletto said:


> are you taking the michael???
> ogara the turnstyle hasnt a chance of starting for the lions.
> 
> ian mcgeehan must be sorry he picked some of them.
> ...


I was responding to the talk of our pack looking tired. O'Gara has a 50/50 chance because he is one of 2 players chosen for his position.
O'Leary won't travel because of injury, these things happen and could still happen to any of the remaining players between now and the tour. Quinlan could still travel.
As for Earls, he was given a lesson acording to yourself, some would say he gave the lesson in Munsters recent victory over 'Drico and Darce' in Thomond. 
You seem quite bitter regards Munster players, you should be basking in the glory of your own and not letting the little green monster consume you.


----------



## Sunny (5 May 2009)

BTW, I bought my final tickets and flights ages ago as any Leinster or any team supporter could have so not sure why they are moaning now.


----------



## MrMan (5 May 2009)

Rigoletto said:


> shower of bandwagon jumping, sore losing, bitter little men.
> it was a pleasure to hammer ye!


 
Of course there is bandwagon jumping, people do follow sucess and most teams will have it to a degree (the sucessful teams I mean). It should have been a pleasure to hammer us as your team won, are you new to sport?


----------



## Rigoletto (5 May 2009)

MrMan said:


> I
> As for Earls, he was given a lesson acording to yourself, some would say he gave the lesson in Munsters recent victory over 'Drico and Darce' in Thomond.


 
drico didnt play against munster in thomond !!!! ahahahah! are you new to sport??


----------



## Rigoletto (5 May 2009)

Sunny said:


> Lose the final and nobody will remember Saturday.


 
very true. you are right of course but it was just so sweet to hammer them on saturday.


----------



## Luckycharm (5 May 2009)

What a great great day!!!  Leinster support was immense outshouted the Munster fans from the beginning not just when leading. NOw we need to finish it off!!

Quinlan deserves a long ban - MR Man have you ever played the game there is NO PLACE FOR THAT IN RUGBY- if he had pushed him down open palmed fair enough but to clutch his eyes is Unforgivable 
Tincu got a long ban for gouging as did Dylan hartley as did Neil best so there is precadent!!


----------



## TarfHead (5 May 2009)

MrMan said:


> He caught him by the nose more than the eye and didn't gouge. There were plenty of acts you could call cowardly such as Cian Healy catching Dowling high which would do a lot more damage,.


 
- judging by the state of Leo Cullen's face in the post-match interviews, his right eyelid suffered some damage in the game.
- Healy caught Dowling with a shoulder, O'Driscoll nearly clotheslined him. and Dowling's reaction was from the Cristiano Ronaldo Book of Theatrical Diving. He didn't learn THAT hurling in Kilkenny  !


----------



## DavyJones (5 May 2009)

Luckycharm said:


> What a great great day!!!  Leinster support was immense outshouted the Munster fans from the beginning not just when leading. NOw we need to finish it off!!
> 
> Quinlan deserves a long ban - MR Man have you ever played the game there is NO PLACE FOR THAT IN RUGBY- if he had pushed him down open palmed fair enough but to clutch his eyes is Unforgivable
> Tincu got a long ban for gouging as did Dylan hartley as did Neil best so there is precadent!!



Leinster fans were vocal, fair play.

Here is the Quinlan/Cullen incident and it looks bad alright.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NZYb...p?t=2055554355&page=2&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Luckycharm (5 May 2009)

Also forgot to say it was very sad to see fans leaving in their droves with a full 10 minutes to go.

Met a few avid Munster fans after the game some were from Wexford the others from Offaly- I still have no time for Lunsters!! 

Also great to see some couples where one would be in red and the other in blue. 95% of people showed wonderful support wearing their colours- great day all around and makes up 2006!! 

The first time I ever saw a leinster match full to the rafters was when a largely amatuer Leinster team beat a pro Leicester with back, johnson etc playing in the 90's hopefully the result will be the same


----------



## Teatime (5 May 2009)

DavyJones said:


> Here is the Quinlan/Cullen incident and it looks bad alright.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NZYbZQQ3q0Q&eurl=http%3A%2F%2Fboards.ie%2Fvbulletin%2Fshowthread.php%3Ft%3D2055554355%26page%3D2&feature=player_embedded


 
I think Quinlan deserves a ban, if he was a French prop, there would be uproar. Its a pity because he's had bad luck in his career.

After Sat, I think picking Earls for the Lions was a mistake. He is a speedster for sure but I think his defensive qualities and game-reading are not sufficient especially not for Lions. I would send Darcy instead. Cian Healy was a fool to get sin-binned but apart from that, he is a fine prop and good props are badly needed with Hayes and Horan reaching their sell-by date.


----------



## Luckycharm (5 May 2009)

Teatime said:


> I think Quinlan deserves a ban, if he was a French prop, there would be uproar. Its a pity because he's had bad luck in his career.
> 
> After Sat, I think picking Earls for the Lions was a mistake. He is a speedster for sure but I think his defensive qualities and game-reading are not sufficient especially not for Lions. I would send Darcy instead. Cian Healy was a fool to get sin-binned but apart from that, he is a fine prop and good props are badly needed with Hayes and Horan reaching their sell-by date.


 
Quinlan has had bad luck like the leg break but he has been v stupid in the past which has led to bans for indiscipline.

I would not write off Earls yet- he is young he will learn - bod is totally a different player now to when he was Earls age. The hard ground will suit him. 
You cannot even compare Healys indescrection and Quinlans- it was stupid and done within half a second- he will learn. He will hopefully be taking over prop/winger horan soon- he made mincemeat of Hayes again!! Also if you want to write people off about petulance do you not remember DOC against Wales that nearly cost us the Grand slam??


----------



## Teatime (5 May 2009)

Luckycharm said:


> Quinlan has had bad luck like the leg break but he has been v stupid in the past which has led to bans for indiscipline.
> 
> I would not write off Earls yet- he is young he will learn - bod is totally a different player now to when he was Earls age. The hard ground will suit him.
> You cannot even compare Healys indescrection and Quinlans- it was stupid and done within half a second- he will learn. He will hopefully be taking over prop/winger horan soon- he made mincemeat of Hayes again!! Also if you want to write people off about petulance do you not remember DOC against Wales that nearly cost us the Grand slam??


 
I think it was Paddy Wallace that gave away the penalty that nearly cost us the grand slam in the last minute. I dont think you can give out about DOC or Quinlan for giving away penalties - their role is to disrupt and they do it well (mostly) but sometimes they are on the wrong side of the law - depends largely on the refs eyesight ! Quinlan was not liked by EOS and thats why he has so few Irish caps. 

Earls will improve no doubt but let him - no point in sending him in front of Springboks before he has nailed down an international place. The Lions is not the Barbarians. What age was BOD in Paris when he score the hattrick?


----------



## baldyman27 (5 May 2009)

First post after the weekend, the sorrow-drowning went on for a while. While I was prepared to post here in effusive praise of a fantastic Leinster performance, I first read through the thread and one thing struck me. WHO THE HELL IS RIGOLETTO??? My good man (I presume you are a man because your immature attitude is so abrasive), what's your problem? This game was discussed on this thread in the days before the game and it was good-natured banter between the opposing fans, with both sets wishing the other well. Leinster win and up pops what surely must be the epitomy of a bandwagon supporter. Get a grip on yourself.

Leinster were outstanding, their defence was as good as I have ever seen. It was a humbling day for us, no doubt about it. Any Leinster fans we met after the game (we sang the fields with a few of them in Molloy's on Talbot ST., great craic) were very gracious in victory. At first we said we wouldn't go to the final but have sinced changed our minds and will be there supporting Leinster. A great day for Irish rugby.

Earlier in this thread I said that the second best scenario (for me) was for the HC to remain in Ireland. Here's hoping it does. Best of luck in the final.


----------



## Sunny (5 May 2009)

baldyman27 said:


> First post after the weekend, the sorrow-drowning went on for a while. While I was prepared to post here in effusive praise of a fantastic Leinster performance, I first read through the thread and one thing struck me. WHO THE HELL IS RIGOLETTO??? My good man (I presume you are a man because your immature attitude is so abrasive), what's your problem? This game was discussed on this thread in the days before the game and it was good-natured banter between the opposing fans, with both sets wishing the other well. Leinster win and up pops what surely must be the epitomy of a bandwagon supporter. Get a grip on yourself.
> 
> Leinster were outstanding, their defence was as good as I have ever seen. It was a humbling day for us, no doubt about it. Any Leinster fans we met after the game (we sang the fields with a few of them in Molloy's on Talbot ST., great craic) were very gracious in victory. At first we said we wouldn't go to the final but have sinced changed our minds and will be there supporting Leinster. A great day for Irish rugby.
> 
> Earlier in this thread I said that the second best scenario (for me) was for the HC to remain in Ireland. Here's hoping it does. Best of luck in the final.


 
Were you in Molloys too Baldy? Ha ha. We probably met!


----------



## Simeon (5 May 2009)

baldyman27 said:


> First post after the weekend, the sorrow-drowning went on for a while. While I was prepared to post here in effusive praise of a fantastic Leinster performance, I first read through the thread and one thing struck me. WHO THE HELL IS RIGOLETTO??? My good man (I presume you are a man ............



The hunchbacked jester in Verdi's opera of the same name. But please, a little kindness here as he, the said malcontent, falls under the curse of Count Monterone.


----------



## MrMan (5 May 2009)

Rigoletto said:


> drico didnt play against munster in thomond !!!! ahahahah! are you new to sport??


 
I was there for the game, I had presumed Brian was there but to be honest didn't take much notice of the Leinster backs as they didn't really have the ball.


----------



## MrMan (5 May 2009)

Luckycharm said:


> What a great great day!!! Leinster support was immense outshouted the Munster fans from the beginning not just when leading. NOw we need to finish it off!!
> 
> Quinlan deserves a long ban - MR Man have you ever played the game there is NO PLACE FOR THAT IN RUGBY- if he had pushed him down open palmed fair enough but to clutch his eyes is Unforgivable
> Tincu got a long ban for gouging as did Dylan hartley as did Neil best so there is precadent!!


 
Yes I have played it, and more often than not the TV can make an incident look worse, I would leave the last word to the 'victim'. If Leo Cullen has no issue with it then neither should we.


----------



## MrMan (5 May 2009)

TarfHead said:


> - judging by the state of Leo Cullen's face in the post-match interviews, his right eyelid suffered some damage in the game.
> - Healy caught Dowling with a shoulder, O'Driscoll nearly clotheslined him. and Dowling's reaction was from the Cristiano Ronaldo Book of Theatrical Diving. He didn't learn THAT hurling in Kilkenny  !


 
A deliberate shoulder to a much smaller guy, could Cullens face have been injured in the game anyway, did you see Jerry Flannerys face? Its the joys of being a forward.


----------



## baldyman27 (5 May 2009)

Sunny said:


> Were you in Molloys too Baldy? Ha ha. We probably met!


 
I was the bald guy in the snug, singing into my pint.


----------



## Luckycharm (5 May 2009)

Teatime said:


> I think it was Paddy Wallace that gave away the penalty that nearly cost us the grand slam in the last minute. I dont think you can give out about DOC or Quinlan for giving away penalties - their role is to disrupt and they do it well (mostly) but sometimes they are on the wrong side of the law - depends largely on the refs eyesight ! Quinlan was not liked by EOS and thats why he has so few Irish caps.
> 
> Earls will improve no doubt but let him - no point in sending him in front of Springboks before he has nailed down an international place. The Lions is not the Barbarians. What age was BOD in Paris when he score the hattrick?


 
How quickly you forget - We were 6 points up Phillips knocked on off a lineout our scrum- DOC then goes ahead and gives him a push- pure unadulerated stupidity which led to 3 points to Wales and we might never have needed ROG Drop goal. 
BOD I think was 21/22 when he scored his hat trick in paris - not much older when he scored that try for the lions. Seriously how long have you been following rugby? There have been plenty of players that have come from no where to make huge impressions with the Lions, Guscott, P Wallace, Greenwood, Bateman - don't write someone off after one average game. 
I guess Quinlans 6 week ban for stamping on Mark Lewis in 2006 was Eddie o sullivans fault as well or the 3 week ban he got in November after the All black game was his fault as well? Gouging is cowardly and has no place in the game he deserves a Minimum 18 week ban - tincu got a year, Neil best got a long ban and so did Corry and they did not even have photo evidence for the last 2!!


----------



## MrMan (5 May 2009)

> After Sat, I think picking Earls for the Lions was a mistake.


 
Luckily important decisions are not based on one afternoon.


----------



## DavyJones (5 May 2009)

singing or crying?

We were in Messer Maguires. At one piont a Leinster jersey clad man just came up and hugged me and walked off, I was touched in more ways than one.


----------



## Luckycharm (5 May 2009)

MrMan said:


> Yes I have played it, and more often than not the TV can make an incident look worse, I would leave the last word to the 'victim'. If Leo Cullen has no issue with it then neither should we.


 
No it is up to to Citing commissioner- of course Cullen is going to protect his mate. He closed his fingers on his eyes pure cowardly!!


----------



## baldyman27 (5 May 2009)

DavyJones said:


> singing or crying?


 
Singing tearfully





DavyJones said:


> At one piont a Leinster jersey clad *man* just came up and hugged me and walked off, I was touched in more ways than one.


 
Sure it wasn't a ladyboy?


----------



## Luckycharm (5 May 2009)

baldyman27 said:


> Singing tearfully
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
We are now Ladymen


----------



## MrMan (5 May 2009)

Luckycharm said:


> No it is up to to Citing commissioner- of course Cullen is going to protect his mate. He closed his fingers on his eyes pure cowardly!!


 
But only those involved can really tell what happened, does Quinlan have previous for gouging? No matter how often you throw in that you think it is cowardly it won't change the fact that Quinlan aint no coward.


----------



## baldyman27 (5 May 2009)

Luckycharm said:


> We are now Ladymen


 
Excellent


----------



## Teatime (5 May 2009)

Luckycharm said:


> How quickly you forget - We were 6 points up Phillips knocked on off a lineout our scrum- DOC then goes ahead and gives him a push- pure unadulerated stupidity which led to 3 points to Wales and we might never have needed ROG Drop goal.
> BOD I think was 21/22 when he scored his hat trick in paris - not much older when he scored that try for the lions. Seriously how long have you been following rugby? There have been plenty of players that have come from no where to make huge impressions with the Lions, Guscott, P Wallace, Greenwood, Bateman - don't write someone off after one average game.


 
Firstly, the 3 points that brought Wales to 15 was a drop-goal. Not a penalty.

Those Lions you mentioned were already experienced internationals.

It is not the first time Earls has been caught defensively. The point I am making is that BOD got called up to the Lions after playing brilliantly for Ireland. Earls has been called up to the Lions too early.


----------



## Luckycharm (5 May 2009)

Teatime said:


> Firstly, the 3 points that brought Wales to 15 was a drop-goal. Not a penalty.
> 
> Those Lions you mentioned were already experienced internationals.
> 
> It is not the first time Earls has been caught defensively. The point I am making is that BOD got called up to the Lions after playing brilliantly for Ireland. Earls has been called up to the Lions too early.


 
You are new to rugby aren't you? 

Totally missed the point if it had not been for DOC silly penalty they would have needed 2 drop goals

No they weren't Guscott was not even capped when he went on his first lions tour either had greenwood or bateman (only one tour) when they went on their first lions tour. Not even sure Eric miller had been capped in 1997 if he had it was only a couple!! There are always bolters in lions tours and others who do not live up their reputation- Carling was an experienced English captain of a winning team that did not get near the lions team. Earls will learn from this same as Mafi has - BOD missed a bad tackle this year on Sackey in the Wasps away game- does that mean he is a bad defender?


----------



## Teatime (5 May 2009)

Luckycharm said:


> No they weren't Guscott was not even capped when he went on his first lions tour


 
Which Guscott are you referring to ?

Jeremy Guscott.The Bath centre scored a hat-trick on his England debut in May 1989 and followed that up by scoring the most outrageous of tries in his first Lions Test just two months later.


----------



## Kitten (6 May 2009)

As I started this thread I have to have my last word.

Fantastic game, great to be there, Leinster hammered us from the getgo, shame about the "incidents" on the pitch but a super night had all round.
If Leinster don't bring it home, it will be a crying shame.

I'll be borrowing one of my hubbies jerseys to watch the game in the local.

Munster will be back 

Kitten


----------



## Luckycharm (6 May 2009)

Teatime said:


> Which Guscott are you referring to ?
> 
> Jeremy Guscott.The Bath centre scored a hat-trick on his England debut in May 1989 and followed that up by scoring the most outrageous of tries in his first Lions Test just two months later.


 
Ok one test against the might of Romania  which one cap less then Earls- I have noticed you ignored the rest


----------



## Teatime (6 May 2009)

Luckycharm said:


> Ok one test against the might of Romania which one cap less then Earls- I have noticed you ignored the rest


 
Are you new to rugby?

Guscott only got a late call-up to the Lions due to injury.Your other examples were Bateman and Greenwood.
Greenwood did not play in any of the 1997 or 2001 test matches.
Bateman had been capped for Wales 7 years before joining the Lions (after coming back from rugby league)

Look, I am not saying Earls is a bad player but I think he is too young and inexperienced to go on a Lions tour to S.A. If it goes badly it could destroy his confidence.


----------



## Sunny (6 May 2009)

Teatime said:


> Are you new to rugby?
> 
> Guscott only got a late call-up to the Lions due to injury.Your other examples were Bateman and Greenwood.
> Greenwood did not play in any of the 1997 or 2001 test matches.
> ...


 
Do be fair to Greenwood, was that not because he nearly died on the pitch? He swallowed his tongue and stoped breathing. Still horrible to watch on that Lions video.  He was a nailed on certainty for a test place before that given how he performed in the warm up matches.


----------



## Luckycharm (7 May 2009)

Teatime said:


> Are you new to rugby?
> 
> Guscott only got a late call-up to the Lions due to injury.Your other examples were Bateman and Greenwood.
> Greenwood did not play in any of the 1997 or 2001 test matches.
> ...


 
my mistake I meant Bentley not bateman who had just come over from league. Earls could learn a great deal on tour - you forget he has also played in 2 churchill cups where he thrived against experienced pros and this was way before he was even getting gametime with Munster.


----------



## TarfHead (7 May 2009)

Sunny said:


> .. Greenwood .. was a nailed on certainty for a test place before that ..


 
Hmm, subjective.
Well and all as he had being playing, he was unlikely to get on the test XV ahead of Gibbs or Guscott.

The Lions have a history of picking players with lesser experience and it hasn't always proved out to be a springbard for further international recognition. I'm thinking specifically of Peter Morgan in 1980, Ian Hunter in 1993 & Ollie Smith in 2005.

I hope Earls' international career is closer to Will Greenwood's, than those 3.


----------



## Purple (7 May 2009)

Anyway... who's going to sell me their ticket for the final?


----------

